# Wow was this ever so helpful to me......



## Roldan (Mar 19, 2009)

THis was posted by peacemaker and I just wanted to say that a light bulb went off in my head as even furthered my stance of this....

Great polemic PEace!! espectiall the part I put in bold which I believe people are ignoring..





> Who do you think these are??
> 
> Rev 2:9 I know the blasphemy of those who say they are Jews and are not, but are a synagogue of Satan. NKJV
> 
> ...


----------

